# My new website...II...



## Cruentus (Jul 5, 2004)

I asked this in the Modern Arnis forum. I am wondering from a general Filipino MA perspective....

What do you think of my new site? Technical and presentation errors will be working themselves out, but how about the content?

I used Geocities, because I am definatily an amature web designer!  :boing2: 

Site: http://www.geocities.com/paul_janulis/Home.html

Constructive criticism appreciated...

Paul
 :asian:


----------



## JPR (Jul 8, 2004)

The color mixture on the Ezine page doesn't work well.  I had a hard time reading the red (small print especially) on the blue back ground.  It made my eyes :erg:.


JPR


----------



## Enson (Jul 8, 2004)

might look better with a black backround. then your bright colors will stand out. try putting more pictures in there. thats what people like to see. i do some photography and i learned the value of a great picture. "worth a thousand words"
peace


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 8, 2004)

JPR said:
			
		

> The color mixture on the Ezine page doesn't work well.  I had a hard time reading the red (small print especially) on the blue back ground.  It made my eyes :erg:.
> 
> 
> JPR



Yes...I agree with that assessment!

 :asian:


----------



## Northern (Jul 8, 2004)

I believe I have Mastered your website, despite the unreadablity.   :asian:  artyon:


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 8, 2004)

Northern said:
			
		

> I believe I have Mastered your website, despite the unreadablity.   :asian:  artyon:



 :roflmao:


----------



## crouton (Jul 8, 2004)

just a typographical on the first page,
"Bettering ourselves throught..." (throughout)

also under The Gild, although it is a lot of good content, it seems to go on and on, just too much all at once.  you should try to break it up somehow.

good luck


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 9, 2004)

crouton said:
			
		

> just a typographical on the first page,
> "Bettering ourselves throught..." (throughout)
> 
> also under The Gild, although it is a lot of good content, it seems to go on and on, just too much all at once.  you should try to break it up somehow.
> ...



Thanks for you input sir!

Yes, I also agree that the text needs to be broken up somehow. I'll be working on that for future updates!

 :asian:


----------

